# She's back



## 620hprb26 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well ive had some trouble since buying my rb26 gtst anyway after a full rebuild she's back better than ever, 

she's lost 8bhp but instead of running 1.65bar im only running 1.5 
the lower boost settings gained power some how 

before 

1.0bar 440bhp
1.2bar 540bhp 
1.6bar 618.4 bhp 550 torque
1.75bar 650 490 torque

now 

0.9bar 512bhp 403 torque
1.2bar 569, 465 torque
1.5bar 608.9 525 torque
Quick vid on the way home from picking her up "no speed limit was broken"


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

cool


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

If only we had a duel tunnel to go through :thumbsup: sounds very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it.


----------

